# Just a little something I threw together..



## Coaster Brake (Dec 6, 2013)

Thoughts?


----------



## decotriumph (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice throw! That's a cool one.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 6, 2013)

COOL! Needs a ski on the front and metal studded tires or a paddle in the back!!!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 6, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> COOL! Needs a ski on the front and metal studded tires or a paddle in the back!!!




I know! And it was 80 degrees the day before yesterday!
Gotta love Texas weather.


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Dec 8, 2013)

Awesome original beater look! The rare dual exhaust manifold is cool.  I've had a few like this too. Are those original Persons Majestic pedals on there?


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 8, 2013)

Your bike looks great! This thread got me all excited so now Im "throwing" my Whizzer together this week!!


----------



## DJ Bill (Dec 8, 2013)

Where's the action packed video of donuts in the snow?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice job!!!!!!!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's a blast to putter along on.




DJ Bill said:


> Where's the action packed video of donuts in the snow?




I tried, I really did.
All that happened was the rear wheel dug in and hit dirt and bogged down.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 7, 2014)

I think I've got it about where I want it, just need some cloth wiring to run from the battery to the horn, and maybe a different saddle, as this one is borrowed from a different project.







Oh and either a twist compression release, or a dummy grip.


----------



## Boris (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd be proud to ride a Whizzer that looked like that!


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2014)

Now that looks "right"!


----------



## mason_man (May 24, 2014)

Has motor mounts welded too. NICE.

Ray


----------

